# For Scott to see



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

Scott sent a billet of some Tasekiso, I think, blue paper steel made by Hatachi and I sent him some Tasekiso VG10 steel made by Takefu. This is what I made with it. The guard is 7075 T651 Aluminum and the handle is snakewood. I etched the blade in 20% muratic acid and used Ferric chloride to color it (darken it). The tang is tapered to reduce weight and I cut the billet in half then welded some 440c on to the two pieces for the full tangs, so that I could get two blades out of it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2016)

Gorgeous, what is the finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Gorgeous, what is the finish?


Believe it or not, I just sanded it to a fine finish of 800 grit and buffed it to a polish with green rouge on a loose buff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2016)

Man thats a looker. I love that you got two blades out of it. I like everything about that Robert. Excellent  
I hadn't thought about muriatic acid. I'll have to give that a whirl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 19, 2016)

Looks good Robert. I'm glad you have been paying attention and doing exactly like I tell
You.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2016)

Gorgeous, Robert. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 19, 2016)

Robert you are clearly a master craftsman. Gorgeous!!! I love details in the blade and the Snakewood scales are off the chart.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 20, 2016)

That knife is over the top, Robert !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 20, 2016)

Scales are phenomenal! Love the whole knife. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Looks good Robert. I'm glad you have been paying attention and doing exactly like I tell
> You.


Your a good instructor Tony, in Bull Crap!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 20, 2016)

SENC said:


> Gorgeous, Robert. What are the dimensions?


I'm not sure, will have to measure. I do use pattern I made but usually modify them to make best use of the damascus billet I'll be using. I hate waste and it also makes them more one of a kind. The only problem is if someone wants a duplicate. To do that I need the original and if it has been sold I have to wing it.


----------

